# Hvlp suggestions



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I was looking at some hvlp setups for a while now,but can't decide what to get. I am looking for a entry level but pro quality hvlp mostly for cabinets and trim.I have done just a little of hvlp painting,but figured that If i can spray airless why cant i spray hvlp? I know its a totally different animal but I am willing to practice and learn on handling one. My budget its around 1k.Is there anything good there at that price range?what do you recommend? 

Thanks


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been shopping for one as well. Pretty much decided on the capspray 105, but its a little more than your budget. SWP has year end sales on sprayers right now, you should be able to get a great deal.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I will need a new 5 stage soon. Apollo or Capspray most likely.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey, I was into hvlp before it was cool!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

This will be my third turbine. I have an old cap spray 3 stage and a burned out current model model graco 5 stage


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Picked up the graco 9.5 recently, pretty happy with it! Neat little "toolbox" style set up is pretty handy. Check it out. They offer a 7.0 for around 800. A 9.0 for around 1000 and the 9.5 for around 1200 I believe.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I was looking at some hvlp setups for a while now,but can't decide what to get. I am looking for a entry level but pro quality hvlp mostly for cabinets and trim.I have done just a little of hvlp painting,but figured that If i can spray airless why cant i spray hvlp? I know its a totally different animal but I am willing to practice and learn on handling one. My budget its around 1k.Is there anything good there at that price range?what do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks


looks like a good deal here.I allways look for a good used one first and rarely ever buy new sprayers.
http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/tls/4145688055.html


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

My local sherwin Williams can do at $1200 for a titan capspray 105 HvLP 5 stage.Is that a good deal?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Doing a brief search gave me $1250 for the lowest price. So yeah, that seems like an okay deal - but not great. Do any freebies come with it? 

If I was buying another one I wouldn't go below a 6 stage.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

RH said:


> Doing a brief search gave me $1250 for the lowest price. So yeah, that seems like an okay deal - but not great. Do any freebies come with it? If I was buying another one I wouldn't go below a 6 stage.


Nope.whatever it comes with,no extras.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

ibsocal said:


> looks like a good deal here.I allways look for a good used one first and rarely ever buy new sprayers. http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/tls/4145688055.html


I hate to buy sprayers on CL you just don't know what you getting,I prefer to buy new and clean it and maintain it the way I like.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

DirtyPainter said:


> Picked up the graco 9.5 recently, pretty happy with it! Neat little "toolbox" style set up is pretty handy. Check it out. They offer a 7.0 for around 800. A 9.0 for around 1000 and the 9.5 for around 1200 I believe.


I have all airless sprayers made by Graco,really good work horses. I will look into


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I have been shopping for one as well. Pretty much decided on the capspray 105, but its a little more than your budget. SWP has year end sales on sprayers right now, you should be able to get a great deal.


1200 thats the best they can do for capspray 105 5 stage


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a Fuji 4 stage. Reasonably priced, functions nicely, and very well built. Great for spraying oils - not so great for acrylics.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

RH said:


> I have a Fuji 4 stage. Reasonably priced, functions nicely, and very well built. Great for spraying oils - not so great for acrylics.


I do mostly acrylics.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I do mostly acrylics.


That's why I would go for a 6 this time around - maybe a five. I have to thin acrylics too much to push em through my four stage. Maybe it's just me but I just can't get mine dialed in to do a good job on larger surfaces such as doors when spraying it. More narrow items, like trim stock and window/door casings, aren't so much of a problem.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I bought a capspray 9100 used and I think like 400 bucks. Works just fine. I sprayed as heavy material as a-100 with it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

RH said:


> That's why I would go for a 6 this time around - maybe a five. I have to thin acrylics too much to push em through my four stage. Maybe it's just me but I just can't get mine dialed in to do a good job on larger surfaces such as doors when spraying it. More narrow items, like trim stock and window/door casings, aren't so much of a problem.


Latex does like to orange peel from hvlp where each pass kind of messes up the flow and leveling of the previous pass on items like full size doors. Doors are still airless territory for me. Hvlp is for furniture, dye stains, clear finishes, etc.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

does HVLP spit like airless at on/off trigger press?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

South-FL-Painter said:


> does HVLP spit like airless at on/off trigger press?


Mine never has. It's more like what Dean wrote - the edges of the pattern get dried out too fast leaving dull sections.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

A airless shouldn't spit . It's not acceptable, to me, to have a gun that spits. It's correctable. Same with the hvlp although I've never had the hvlp spit and need to be corrected. Some guns have constant air. I prefer the air to come on with the trigger.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

RH said:


> Mine never has. It's more like what Dean wrote - the edges of the pattern get dried out too fast leaving dull sections.


 
I see.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have a couple of titan 105. Also like to use a pressure pot set up


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought the Titan earlier in the year , 6 stage came with 2 guns and repair kit -$1150.00
I liked it so much I ordered another, same deal now is $1200.00 
I've owned several older Capspray units, never any problems. 
The Titan gun breaks down easier for cleaning, I sprayed Duration eggshell this morning with a 4 tip, just a vent, but it atomized really well, much smoother finish and control than my older Capspray units. I spray a lot of cabinets, trim and doors, and it works really well


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hog you want to share your source? That is less than what the five stage is with a single gun for me.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Hog you want to share your source? That is less than what the five stage is with a single gun for me.


I know right?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah that's a good deal for sure!

I'm thinking of getting the 2 quart remote for mine. I have the transfer pump but only used it once. Not user friendly


I've always had issues with airless spitting when starting or stopping. Typically have owned graco contractor and contractor 2 guns. I have a Titan gun, not the lx-80 but the more expensive one, I loaned it to a friend when his went down and he said it didn't spit nearly as much as his other one. Can't say I've used it on much trim so I don't know. 
I always thought that was the deal with airless. That's why guys start off the piece and finish off the piece when spraying, so no spits on the piece.


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought them both through Sherwin Williams, earlier in the year they had a Titan sale, last week they had a a Graco sale and I asked about picking up another Titan setup with extra gun and repair and tip set, like I purchased before. My rep or store manager called the Titan rep, he quoted 1250.00 . I have been busy, so I never got back with a response. Store manager tells me after a couple weeks Titan rep had called and asked what he could do to make the sale, sales were down, trying to make some for end of year. I asked for 1200 , I'm picking it up today. I get the turbine and one gun at pick up, maybe the repair kit too, then you do a mail in for the extra gun, it says up to 8 week wait, but last time it showed up in a week or so.


----------



## palmbeachkingston (Sep 12, 2013)

Sata guns


----------

